# سم لحماتـــــــــى!!!!!!!!!



## + بريسكلا + (13 مارس 2009)

منذ زمن طويل فى الصين كانت هناك فتاة تدعى لى لى تزوجت و ذهبت لتعيش مع زوجها ووالدته.

*و فى خلال فترة قصيرة اكتشفت لى لى انها لا تستطيع التعايش مع حماتها على الاطلاق. فشخصيتهما مختلفة عن الاخرى تماما و كانت لى لى غاضبه من عادات كثيرة لحماتها, بالاضافه ان حماتها دائمة النقض لتصرفاتها. *

*ومرت الايام و الاسابيع و لم تستطيع لى لى و لا حماتها التوقف عن النزاع و العراك الدائر بينهما. و الذى زاد الامر سوءا ان هناك تقليد صيني قديم يدعو الزوجه ان تنحنى لحماتها و تطيع لها كل طلب او امنية. *

*كل هذا الغضب و عدم السعادة فى المنزل سبب لزوج لى لى المسكين الم كبير. *
*واخيرا لم تعد لى لى تحتمل دكتاتوريه حماتها و تقلب مزاجها المستمر و قررت ان تفعل شىء ينهى هذا التعب كله .*

*فذهبت لى لى الى صديق والدها الحميم مستر هانج الذى يبيع الاعشاب و حكت له الوضع كله و طلبت منه اذا كان يقدر ان يعطيها بعض من السم حتى تستطيع ان تحل هذه المشكله مرة واحدة و الى الابد . *
 
*مستر هانج فكر لفترة ثم قال لها لى لى ساساعدك و لكن عليكى ان تنصتى لى جيدا و تنفذى مااقوله لكى بدقة. *
*فاجابته نعم يا مستر هانج سافعل كل ما تقوله لى.*
 
*مستر هانج ذهب الى الغرفة الخلفيه و رجع بعد دقائق قليله بمجموعه صغيرة من الاعشاب . و قال لها لا تستطيعى ان تتخلصى من حماتك بكميه كبيرة من السم دفعة واحدة لانك بذلك ستكونين موضع شك من الجميع و تتعرضى للخطر,*
*لذلك ساعطيك مجموعه من الاعشاب تتفاعل ببطء فى الجسم و تبنى السم فيه بعد فترة طويله و بذلك لا يكتشف احد. *
*فقط عليك باعداد وجبه شهيه يوم تلو الاخر و تضعى كميه قليله من هذه الاعشاب بالطبق الخاص بحماتك ,*
 
*و لكى لا يشك احد فى الامر عندما تموت عليك بتغير معاملتك لها من الان و توخى الحرص معها و عامليها بكل لطف وود و لاتجادليها فى اى شىء و لبى لها كل ماتطلبه بل عامليها كأنها ملكة. *
 
*لى لى كانت سعيدة جدا و شكرت مستر هانج ثم اسرعت الى المنزل لتبدأ فى تنفيذ خطة قتل حماتها. *
*مرت الاسابيع و الشهور و كل يوم بعد الاخر تعد لى لى وجبه خاصة و تقدم منها لحماتها و هى تتذكر جيدا ما قاله مستر هانج بتفادى الشك من الاخرين لذلك فهى تتحكم فى اعصابها و تطيع حماتها فى كل شىء و تعاملها كأنها ام لها. *

*بعد سته اشهر كل شىء فى المنزل تغير تماما ووجدت لى لى نفسها تتحكم فى اعصابها بطريقة افضل حتى كادت تكون لا تغضب بالمرة. *
*كما انها لم تتجادل مع حماتها لمدة سته اشهر مما جعلها تشعر انها طيبه و سهله التعامل. و من ناحيه اخرى لقد تغيرت طريقة معامله حماتها لها و اصبحت تحبها و كأنها ابنة حقيقية لها و باتت تحكى لكل اصدقائها و اقاربها ان لى لى هى افضل زوجة ابن ممكن ان يجدها احد. *
 
*لى لى و حماتها اصبحتا الان تتعاملا كام و ابنة حقيقيتان. زوج لى لى كان سعيدا جدا بهذا التغير الذى حدث. *
*وفى يوم من الايام ذهبت لى لى الى مستر هانج لتطلب منه المساعدة مرة اخرى , ولكن هذه المرة بطريقه اخرى..*

*وقالت له: عزيزى مستر هانج ارجوك ان تساعدنى فى وقف مفعول السم حتى لا يقتل حماتى لقد تغيرت الى انسانه لطيفة جدا و انا الان احبها كأمى و لا اريدها ان تموت بهذا السم...*
 
*مستر هانج ابتسم و هز رأسه و قال لها: لى لى ليس هناك ما يدعو للقلق فانا لم اعطيكى ابدا اى سم فالاعشاب التى اعطيتك اياها ما كانت الا فيتامينات لتقويه صحتها .*

*السم الوحيد الموجود هو كان فى عقلك و تصرفك تجاهها و لكن هذا كله قد تم غسله بالحب الذى عاملتيها به. *
 
*وهناك حكمة صينية تقول*
*(بمقدار الحب الذى يتعامل به الانسان مع الاخرين بمقدار ما ياخذ منهم حب فى المقابل) *​

​*لقد كان هذا الرجل حكيم فى تصرفه و هو لا يعلم ان هذه هى تعاليم السيد المسيح. *
*و لا شك ان الكتاب المقدس غنى جدا جدا بالايات و التعاليم العميقة عن المحبه و التى هى دستور حياتنا كمسيحيين. *​ 
*(احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم)لو27:6-28 *
*و كما تربدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا انتم ايضا بهم هكذا و ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى فضل لكم)لو33:6) *​​
*ليتنا نحيا من الانجيل لنتغير نحن من الداخل و نغير الاخرين ايضا.*​


----------



## Star Online (13 مارس 2009)

قصة اكثر من رائعة يا  بريسكلا
بالفعل هناك المئات من الوصايا الموجودة عند كثير من الشعوب وهي في الاصل من الكتاب المقدس
موضوعك اكثر من رائع ليتنا نتعلم ان نحب اعدائنا ونذكر ان كأس ماء بارد لأجل الرب لن يضيع اجره

الرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

قصه فوق الروعه يا بريسكلا
ميرسى جدا ليكى


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

star online قال:


> قصة اكثر من رائعة يا  بريسكلا
> بالفعل هناك المئات من الوصايا الموجودة عند كثير من الشعوب وهي في الاصل من الكتاب المقدس
> موضوعك اكثر من رائع ليتنا نتعلم ان نحب اعدائنا ونذكر ان كأس ماء بارد لأجل الرب لن يضيع اجره
> 
> الرب يباركك​



*ميرسى كتييييير لمرورك
ومشاركتك المميزة
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> قصه فوق الروعه يا بريسكلا
> ميرسى جدا ليكى



*ميرسى كتييييييييير كوكى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2009)

*قصه جميله جدا

قريتها قريب وعجبني جدا هدفها

شكرا ليكي بريسكلا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2009)

قصه جميله جدا يا بريسكلا

ميرررسى على القصه
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

قصة جميلة جداااا يا بريسكلا

شكرااا 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 مارس 2009)

قصة رائعة يابريسكلا
شكرا ليكي ولتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *قصه جميله جدا
> 
> قريتها قريب وعجبني جدا هدفها
> 
> شكرا ليكي بريسكلا​*



*ميرسى مايكل لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> قصه جميله جدا يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرررسى على القصه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى لمرورك كوكو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> قصة جميلة جداااا يا بريسكلا
> 
> شكرااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى كتير لمرورك
نورت الموضوع كليمووووو​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> قصة رائعة يابريسكلا
> شكرا ليكي ولتعبك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى جوجو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2009)

_الله
كوضوع جميل جدا المسيح يباركك​_


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _الله
> كوضوع جميل جدا المسيح يباركك​_



*ميرسى لمرورك نهيسى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

حقا بريسكلا
قصة رائعة ذات طابع ومغزى اروع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا بريسكلا
> قصة رائعة ذات طابع ومغزى اروع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى وليم لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2009)

قصه رووووووووووعه يا بريسكلا


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> قصه رووووووووووعه يا بريسكلا
> 
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

